# Is this a good budget gaming computer build?



## gavinwkc (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I am looking to buy a budget gaming computer. At first i thought about building it on my own but i came across this thinking it might be cheaper to buy this and easier. also i am kind of scared of screwing things up when i build a computer because i haven't built one in years.

this is from Canada NCIX on sale at *$599.99* :
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=57305&vpn=Entre-G670&manufacture=NCIXPC&promoid=1276

Is it a good buy then? and how upgradeable is the motherboard? 
Any input is greatly appreciated!! 

* Motherboard:

ASUS M4A77T/USB3 ATX AMD770 SB710

* Processor(CPU):

AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quad Core AM3

* Video Card:

AMD Radeon HD 5670 512MB 512MB 

* Computer Case:

Black ATX Tower Case

* Flash Card Reader:

3.5IN Internal Flash Card Reader

* Power Supply:

Seasonic SS-350ET 350W Power Supply 

* Optical Drive:

22X SATA DVD Writer Black

* Memory:

4GB(2x2GB) DDR3-1333 PC3-10667

* Hard Drives:

1.5TB SATA2 7200RPM 3.5IN

* Operating SystemPre-Installed)

Windows 7 Home Premium OEM 64bit


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand of ram

the psu will need to be at 550w or better


----------



## gavinwkc (Jan 6, 2011)

i guess i better build my own computer then :\
if i am on a really tight budget, can i buy one piece of the parts at a time when they go on sale or sth? or that's a bad idea in general?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i upgrade a bit at a time only new build every few years when the cpu socket changes

know where you are going to end up video card wise and start with a psu to run that now


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That's generally how I build them. I buy (pretty much exclusively) online from NCIX, shopping their weekly specials. Note that if you space out the purchases too much, you lose warranty. Also, you pay shipping on each order so it's better to combine purchases as much as possible. Watch for 'free shipping on entire order' deals.


----------



## gavinwkc (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh boy, thanks for the help.

I just bought this from NCIX hopefully this will be the start of my computer.

Seasonic S12D750 750W ATX12V 62A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 120MM $90.00

With 750W i think i can run pretty much any video card right?

The next part i am shopping for would be the Case, CPU, Motherboard, Video card.

Motherboard, this seems like the platform of the whole computer and most important so i have more questions - how do I know which one takes AMD or Intel? Can it support any kind of video card? what would be a high end motherboard that you would recommend? and should i wait for Sandy Bridge to come out so price will be lowered?

As you can see, I am a complete noob when it comes to building computer.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I just bought . . . Seasonic S12D750 750W


I have that on order right now. Great deal.



> How do I know which (motherboard) takes AMD or Intel? Can it support any kind of video card?


It should tell you in the description the type of socket it uses. Modern boards all support PCI-Express (PCI-e) video cards.

Take a look at this thread for some ideas. These are some custom builds by one of my teammates here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------

